# Kick up plate



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

I'm looking at getting a "kick-up" style jack plate for exploring backwaters and stumpy areas. The main contenders seem to be the Bob's Kick-Back Plate and the Vance Kick-Up plate. Can anyone speak to the designs of these and the advantage of one over the other? 

The Vance product brags that it offers additional height mounting locations. The Bob's plate brags that it needs no chains (which the Vance has to prevent overtravel). 

The Vance plate relies on the tightness of the bolts on the pivot point to prevent kick up during reverse or while trailering. The Bob's plate relies on pins. Do these have to be removed to allow the 'kicking up'? And must be reinstalled to allow reversing?)


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Bobs must have made some design changes if they don't require chains anymore. My brother had one and used straps to limit the travel. The pin was a pain. Rarely put it in except for trailering. As long as you aren't hammering on the throttle in reverse, it was manageable without the pin by using one and a little body weight on the cowling. Of course that assumes a tiller steer position. 

Ive seen broken tiller handles from both ran without some kind of limiting device. 

My excel has the kick up built in and uses two gas shocks to absorb impact and limit travel. Im surprised nobody else has picked up on that concept.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> My excel has the kick up built in and uses two gas shocks to absorb impact and limit travel. Im surprised nobody else has picked up on that concept.


Can you clarify regarding your "excel". Just curious. Thanks


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

MudSkipper said:


> Can you clarify regarding your "excel". Just curious. Thanks








Excel Boats







excelboats.com





Look at the transom in the photo below the lab.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Got it and thanks. Pretty smart idea!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I was thinking you all were talking about the jackass brackets they use in Alaska. They are too bulky for my purposes. However, that Excell one much nicer.

Nate


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

Anyone else have any experience with a kick up plate? No stump bumpers around here?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Wrong crowd; if we’re gonna hang 28# off the transom of a microskiff, it will be a jack plate every time because of the performance benefits.

Nate


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Wrong crowd; if we’re gonna hang 28# off the transom of a microskiff, it will be a jack plate every time because of the performance benefits.
> 
> Nate


The kick up plate gives you setback and height just like other jack plates. True it may be more of a duck hunter’s tool but there are cast and blasters here. I’m thinking I’ll try the Vance product. I’ll post experiences with it in the future.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

marshrat said:


> The kick up plate gives you setback and height just like other jack plates. True it may be more of a duck hunter’s tool but there are cast and blasters here. I’m thinking I’ll try the Vance product. I’ll post experiences with it in the future.


The kick ups don’t appear to have vertical adjustment. The height is set the day you bolt it on. We like to pretend we need the flexibility to tune the motor height after we change props, add tabs and/or add compression plates. Kick ups seem to be more popular with the timber duck hunters. I run an outboard on my cast and blast hull, but it has no trim and tilt, so it’ll kick up on its own. That is the case with most small tiller outboards. The guys with T&T outboards on this forum are usually not hunting out of that hull. They have an old Gheenoe for that

Nate


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

I've seen some of your skegs. Whether it's limestone or petrified tree limbs or treasure chests or manatee skulls, some of y'all need one of these.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Some do both (break away and hydraulic lift).


----------

